# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  (2004) Poslid rodila: podrsku i molitve trazimo
Primili smo od Poslid SMS, rodila je jutros u 10 sati curicu na carski, 3500 i 51 cm. Curica se nagutala mekonijske vode, ozivljavali su je.
dobro bi joj dosla nasa podrska i molitve za curicu.

draga poslid, drzim fige za tvoju curicu, da sve dobro prode i sto prije budete doma. mislim na vas 

~~~~~~~~vibr~~~~~~~

----------


## Ancica

I ja isto - iz srca se nadam da ce sve proci dobro i da cete uskoro prebroditi ove teske brige.  Mislim na vas.

----------


## Natasa30

Mislimo na vas i saljemo dobre vibreeee

----------


## Fortuna

sjever salje dobre vibre maloj curici da sta prije bude dobro a mami saljemo veliku podrsku i virtualni zagrljaj
drz te se cure!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## emanuela28

molim se za tvoju sreću da bude dobro  :D  :D

----------


## Ines

vibrrrirrram bez prestanka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kloklo

Draga Poslid, veliku veliku pusu i snažan virtualni zagrljaj šaljemo tebi i tvojoj curici...vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...vibrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrr...da sve bude dobro i da se uskoro grlite i mazite zdrave, sretne i vesele

----------


## luciana

U mislima smo s vama i želimo maloj curici svu sreću ovog svijeta, nek ima snage i da je mama što prije zagrli.

----------


## Maggie

I mi šaljemo vibrrrreeee!

----------


## koka

Draga Poslid,molim za tvoju curicu i vjerujem da će biti sve u redu.Bog je velik i čudesan!Drži se!

----------


## Marija

Draga Poslid, molim se za vas i vjerujem da ćeš uskoro maziti svoju curu i da će sve biti OK!
Mislim na vas!

----------


## Elly

Draga Poslid, tvoja curica i ti ste u nasim mislima i molitvama.

----------


## MalaSirena

Mislim na vas i želim da se sve sretno završi.

----------


## apricot

Sve ce to biti kako treba!
Mi to znamo!

----------


## klia

Draga Poslid, želim ti i nadam se da će ovi vaši problemi brzo proći i da ćeš nam skoro pričati o svojoj dragoj bebici najljepše priče. Neka vam Ljubav da snage da izdržite ovo teško razdoblje.

----------


## sandraf

Pridruzujem se virtualnim zagrljajima i dobrim zeljama i veceras ce jedna molitva za Poslid i njenu curicu krenuti i s Kvarnera...
Sretno!

----------


## casper

od srca se nadam da je tvoja djevojčica od malena borac i da će prebroditi sve nedaće. Drži te se. molimo se za vas.

----------


## Zvoncica

:Sad:  Jako mi je zao sto morate prolaziti kroz ovo. Draga Poslid, budi hrabra, imaj vjere i sve ce biti dobro. Mislimo na vas.

----------


## jadro

Za  Poslid i curicu brzinom munje stizu pozitivne vibrrrrrrrreeeee sa sjevernog Jadrana   :Smile:

----------


## egemama

sve najbolje vibre s moje adrese idu za malu curicu!!!

bit ce sve ok, mora biti!!!!

----------


## Vrijeska

Mislimo na vas, s vam smo u molitvama i šaljemo dobre vibre!

----------


## emanuel

Mislim i molim za vas!
Drzite mi se obadvije!!!! Sunasce maleno

----------


## Mamita

Draga Poslid, svi mislimo na tebe. Mislim na tvog malog anđela. Šaljemo ti ljubav i podršku.

mamita, sami i mm

----------


## dijanam

drz'te se cure!
mislim na vas i saljem vam veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## pituljica

Anđeo čuvar i svi sveti čuvaju tvoju bebicu...budi hrabra, molit ću se da je za par dana imaš u svojem naručju.

----------


## Matilda

U mislima smo s vama. Bit ce sve u redu. Zelimo vam brzi povratak kuci!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Draga Poslid,
Pratim vas molitvom i s vjerom da će se mali curetak brzo oporaviti.
Velika pusa maloj fajterici, a tebi mama želim puno snage da prebrodiš sadašnje brige i da što prije prođu :wink: .

----------


## BusyBee

Evo i iz Pule stizu pozitivne vibre maloj hrabroj djevojcici i njenoj mami. Drzite se cure, mislimo na vas!

----------


## ttiinnaa

Sve će biti dobro............mislimo na Vas i u našim ste molitvama!

----------


## luzern

Draga Poslid zelim ti od srca,da sve bude u redu,da se ti oporavis i tvója curica da bude dobro.Saljem vam pozitivne vibre i tople zagrljaje da sve bude kako treba i da sto prije idete zajedno kuci.

----------


## Zorana

I mi molimo za vas

----------


## Oxi

Cure, samo hrabro!
Sve ce to biti dobro!

----------


## snorki

Sretno :D 


18.3.2004- Edita :D

----------


## dorena

cure,  znajte da su lijepa vremena ispred, a ne iza vas!
saljem vam dobre vibrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeee!!!

----------


## emily

želimo da sve bude ok, i da što prije idete kući
velika pusa djevojčici i mami  :Smile:

----------


## snowhite

stizu i vibre sa kipra! pusa bebici!

----------


## zrinka

vibriramo i mislimo na vas

----------


## happy mummy

hrabra mama i hrabra cura ce sigurno prebrodit sve to. mislimo na vas!

----------

Vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee od nas...ma bit će to sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## IRENA

ne dajte se, cure!!!! sve će bit' dobro!!!

----------


## litala

evo jos dobrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrih vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrri....

nadam se da ima boljih vijesti? ivka?

----------


## Brunda

Izdržat ćete vas dvije sve. Vaše vrijeme tek dolazi, a mi smo vam svi ovdje moralna podrška! Molimo i vibramo za vas.

----------


## ms. ivy

Andrej i mama vibriraju!
ima li novosti..?

----------


## ivarica

Poslid javlja da su Rahelu jucer odveli na Rebro, ona je u Cakovcu, zbog carskog. Disanje se malo popravilo  :Smile:  ima mjesta optimizmu  :Smile: 

Prelijepo ime za prelijepu curicu, tata ju je snimio kamerom da ju mama moze gledati.

----------


## nuna

Draga Poslid , zelim tebi i bebici puno snage da sto brze prebrobrodite ove teske dane . Virtualni zagrljaj i od mene!

----------


## dorena

curice su puno zilavije. ma bit ce to sve super!  :Laughing:   bas mi je drago da ima dobrih novosti  :Razz:  .

----------


## casper

Znači  naše molitve su uslišane.

Ajmo cure još malo jače.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Bit će to dobro.

----------


## marta

mislim na vas i nadam se da ces nam vrlo skoro javiti najbolje vijesti, da si doma sa svojom bebom.

----------


## koka

Hvala Bogu da je krenulo nabolje!Pa nismo ni sumnjali u drukčije.Držite se mama i Rahela,samo hrabro naprijed i sretno!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

Sve najbolje mami i maloj bebi-borcu! I pozdravi tati, ima da ih obadvije cuva!!

----------


## Mukica

OOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## egemama

veselim se dobrim vijestima, i sada saljem vibre da cim prije budu zajedno i kod kuce u svojoj sretnoj obitelji!

----------


## smrčina mrkica

Rahela je stvarno predivno ime. Evo i Slavonija salje svoje vibreeeeee da bude sve u redu

----------


## hope

Molim za vas.
Curica  je, one su žilave.

----------


## margita

puno dobrih vibracija....puno pozitivnE eneRgije saljemo curama....posebno maloj... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## †marival

puseeeeeeeeeeeeee ... i dobre vibreeee šaljemo

----------


## IveM

Puuuuuuuunoooooooooo dobrih vibriiiiiiiiii od nas!

----------


## Mima

Puno sreće želim Poslid i maloj Raheli i sigurna sam da će sve biti u redu  :D

----------


## spooky

Poslid, najljepše želje tebi i curici.  :D

----------


## Anamarija

Mislimo na vas....

----------


## Kaja

Šaljemo ti pregršt lijepih želja

----------


## mare

Puno sreće mami i bebici. U našim ste mislima i molitvama.

----------


## Miša

Bezbroj pozitivnih vibri NAJHRABRIJOJ MAMI NA SVIJETU iz njenog Čakovca. Svaku večer molim za malu Rahelu i nadam se najboljem.
Moram reći da smo se čule i da je stvarno hrabra!
Šaljimo i dalje dobre vibre, jer nikad nije previše.

----------


## sandraf

Ima li novosti?

----------


## Felix

nema me par dana na forumu i vidim ovako tuznu/sretnu vijest   :Embarassed:  
poslid, puno srece i hrabrosti!!! bit ce sve u redu!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

Mislim na vas.

----------


## apricot

Novosti baš i nema: beba je na "Rebru", Poslid kaže da se stvarno trude, iskopali su neku vezu...
Puno joj znače riječi podrške...

----------


## SNOOPY

Puno mislimo i na mamu i na bebicu!!!!!!!!!!!
Mora to biti OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## egemama

i dalje saljemo vibre i molitve.....

----------


## šmučka

Puno dobrih zelja i vibracija saljem. :D  :D

----------


## sandraf

... i dalje mislimo na vas... od ovoliko dobrih vibri to može biti samo prica s happy endom... :D

----------


## Marijanas

Drzite se, nase misli i molitve su s Vama...  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

viiiiiiiibbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
jel ima vijesti kako je malena?

----------


## mamazika

Najljepše želje i puno sreće Poslid i Raheli, da što prije budete zdrave i vesele kod kuće sa svojima. Mislim na vas...

----------


## MARCY

Mislimo na vas i šaljemo veeeelike puse i dobre vibre!

----------


## Ancica

Saljem prekooceanske vibre za sto brzi oporavak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Alamama

I mi se prijavljujemo u kolektiv dobrih vibracija koje MORAJU pomoći
Skroz potpisujem sve koji su ustvrdili kako je prekrasno ime  :Smile: 
Pozdrav i hrabroj mami i objema zelim da se sto prije opet grlite i mazite

----------


## Mrs RIA

VVVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!
Budite mi hrabre !!!

----------

... i iz Zadra stižu pozdravi i molitve...
mislim na vas, i držite se hrabro!  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Novosti koje i nisu novosti: situacija je loša, beba je i dalje vitalno ugrožena (sad sam se čula s doktorima), sepsa...
Sve veze koje sam potegnula kažu isto! Može se samo čekati jer imaju najbolju aparaturu i vrsne stručnjake.
Oni ne mogu dati nikakvu prognozu jer se situacija može mijenjati iz sata u sat.
Ali, naše vibre moraju pomoći!
Ajmo cure...

----------


## Brunda

Joj, stvarno se stalno molim za Rahelu. 
MORA uspjeti! Ajmo vibre, idite do Rahele!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Hajde mala Rahelice, drži se !!!
Draga Poslid, i dalje mislim na vas, molim i šaljem pozitivne vibrrrrrrrrrri veliki virtualni zagrljaj i veliku pusu curici...

----------


## anchie76

Drzi se Rahelice!
Mislimo na vas i saljemo pozitivne vibre.....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kristina1

Držite se!
Molimo i mislimo na vas

----------


## Natasa30

Evo saljemo jos pozitivnih vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii i mislimo na vas.

----------


## koka

Drži se Rahelice,samo hrabro naprijed!Sretnoooooooo!!!!!!!

----------


## Ines

vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  r

----------


## Andromeda

Sepsa se nažalost često događa mnogim bebama,pa je tako i moj sin imao tu nesreću da dobije sepsu nakon poroda ali evo ga danas ipak sa mnom,grlim ga i ljubim,
draga Poslid i tebi želim to isto,da što prije zagrliš svoju malu djevojčicu i da je odvedeš kući.
Molićemo svi za malu Rahelu da bude hrabra i da se bori!

----------


## lalah

vibre, vibre

----------


## jadro

sve najljepse, najvece i najpozitivnije viiiiiiiiiibbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee za malu Rahelu :D

----------


## Elly

Nadamo se da ce se moja mala imenjakinja Rahela sto prije oporaviti!

I dalje ste u nasim mislima i molitvama.

----------


## Zvoncica

Ako moze bar malo utjesiti Poslid, recite joj da je i moj sin imao gadnu sepsu po porodu i bio zivotno ugrozen (da ne kazem cak "otpisan"), plus niz drugih komplikacija... A sada je zdrav i veseo troipolgodisnji djecak. Moja najveca srecica  :D . 
Vjerujem da ce i mala Rahela uskoro dobiti bitku. Poslid budi samo hrabra. Sve ce biti u redu. Molim se za vas.

----------


## passek

Zelje za oporavak i dobre vibracije za Rahelu i Poslid!

----------


## ivana7997

i ja mislim i na hrabru mamu i na Rahelu. Da se sto prije vide i da sve dobro zavrsi.....

----------


## ivakika

u cekanju dobrih vijesti mislimo na mamu, tatu i malu hrabru djevojcicu!!

----------


## klmama

nadamo se dobrim vijestima i mislimo na vas :D

----------


## mara

.....Mislimo na vas i čekamo dobre vijesti!!!!!!

----------


## snorki

Ima li novih vijesti?
I dalje drzimo fige :D 



18.3.2004- Edita :D

----------


## apricot

Zvončice, Andromeda...
Javite joj se SMS-om, recite joj da ima nade bez obzira što liječnička predviđanja nisu ohrabrujuća...

----------


## mayah79

Joj tek sam sad vidjela.. nadam se da ce biti OK i saljem punoooooooooo vibri, zagrljaja i poljubaca iz Sarajeva...

----------


## tinars

držite se cure! 

još malo dobrih vibri 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svi mislimo na vas

----------


## Oxi

Bebe su borci, Poslid!
Vibriramo!

----------


## Nani

Strašno!! Iskrene želje za što skoriji oporavak! Molimo za malog borca.

----------


## renata

zelim vam i nadam se da ce biti sve u redu
da cete se grliti i maziti sto prije i nadoknaditi ove pocetne teskoce  :Smile:

----------


## koka

Ima li kakvih novih vijesti?Nadam se da je stanje male Rahele bar malo bolje!I ja sam po porodu(svom) imala sepsu,bila klinički mrtva pa evo me sada živa i zdrava.Vjerujem da će biti bolje.Puno dobrih želja i vibri Poslid i Rahelici!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Najnovije vijesti: beba je bolje!!!!!!!!
Još nitko ne može dati prognoze, nitko ništa garantirati, ali je bolje!!!!!!!
Pokušajmo pomoći Poslid - "veza" kaže da stalno zove, da se uništava... Ajmo je ohrabriti - da Rahelu dočeka u što boljem stanju, da je što prije stavi na cicu...

----------


## Oxi

Bas mi je drago! :D

----------


## IRENA

super da je beba bolje!!
poslid, drž' se! još malo...  :Smile:

----------


## casper

Super za Rahelu!

Mama neka skuplja snagu za poslije kad curka dođe doma.

----------


## SNOOPY

Mama, samo polako, vidiš da Rahela želi k tebi što prije?!!!!!!!
Puno pusica za jednu i drugu, mislim na vas!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dijanam

svim srcem sam uz vas i molim za vas!

----------


## odra

Najljepše želje za dvije velike hrabrice i naravno tatu (koji je isto tako hrabar), da se što prije maze svi zajedno u svom domu!!!!!!

Pusa velika i zagrljaj!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## egemama

bravo rahaelice! samo tako dalje!!!!  :D 

kada ce Poslid moci izaci iz bolnice da dode u zagreb. hoce li moci biti u bolnici sa rahaelom?

----------


## Miša

vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrra nikad dosta. Idemo, cure!
Bit će dobro, vjerujem u to.

----------


## apricot

Poslid u petak izlazi iz bolnice, pa će za Zagreb, kod Rahele. 
Zasad kaže da neće ostajati ovdje nego da će putovato "vamo-tamo", kao što i njezin muž sada radi.
Poslala sam jednu časnu da ode pogledati bebicu - kaže da malena odlično izgleda (iako je na aparatima), a ja se nadam da je to jaaaaako dobar znak. Cure, podržite me u tome!

----------


## Zorana

Rahela, drzi se! I mi mislimo na tebe  :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

Evo dobre vibre s Kvarnera putuju u Zagreb do Rahele i onda jos dalje do Medjimurja... 
Poslid, mislimo na vas...

----------


## Miša

Poslid sutra izlazi iz bolnice. U petak će najvjerojatnije u Zagreb, do svog malog anđelčića. 
Držimo joj palčeve da se što prije oporavi!

----------


## Brunda

Držite se, ide na bolje, a bit će i još i još i još BOLJE!!!
Vibrrr viiiibbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Bella

Puno pozdrava Poslid i bebi!!!Sve će biti O.K.
Mislimo na Vas svaki dan i želimo što brži oporavak.
Velika pusa!!!

----------


## emanuela28

molim se za malog anđelčića!!
Bit će ona uskoro sa svojom mamicomm  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
Mamici želim da se brzo oporavi i da čuva snagu kad joj dođe njeni mali anđeo doma!!!!

----------


## klia

Mislim na vas cijeli dan. Super da je beba bolje, držite se mama i tata, sve će ove ružne stvari biti prošlost.  :Sad:

----------


## branka1

Evo i nas tek sad, ali s hrpom dobrih želja i pozitivnih misli i vibracija. Držite nam se  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

Super da se malena oporavlja! 
Evo jos vibri i molitvi za Poslid i moju imenjakinju. Stalno mislimo na vas.

----------


## koka

Hvala Bogu da je bebica bolje,nisam ni sumnjala u to.Puno pozdrava Poslid i pusica maloj Raheli!Bit će dobro,žensko je!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## NICOLE

Evo i nas također sa hrpom dobrih želja

----------


## Bella

Puno lijepih želja mami i bebi. Držite se cure, sve će biti O.K. :wink:

----------


## Vrijeska

Mislimo na vas.
Čuvajte se!

----------


## sasana

Draga Poslid,
Saljem ti punoooo dobrih zelja da Rahela bude sto prije u tvom narucju.
Ne daj se i znaj da smo sve uz tebe i nju.

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...?p=54957#54957
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Poslid

Dižem ovo jer mi ovaj topik neopisivo mnogo znači. Toliko prekrasnih misli, vibri i konkretne pomoći od skoro nepoznatih osoba promijenilo nam je život.   :Heart:  

Rahela je u četvrtak napunila 5 godina.

Borac kakav je bila na početku, takav je i sada.
Izuzetno tvrdoglava, uporna i inteligentna.

Za njezinu se budućnost ne bojim, ona će se izboriti za sve što joj treba   :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

Pa sretan joj peti!!!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme, 5 godina je proslo  :D

----------


## yaya

Pa sretan 5. rođendan malom borcu

----------


## Pliska

Sretan rođendan maloj hrabrici  :D

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

sve najbolje   :Kiss:  

(cijelo vrijeme gledam samo datum a ne godinu, sva sam se ufurala, a kad tamo bilo je pred 5 godina... jao, idem negdje odahnut)

----------


## upornamama

Sretan vam peti!  :Love:

----------


## mirje

:Heart:

----------


## nina14

sretan vam peti roćkas   :Heart:

----------


## Ora

Sretan, sretan, sretan!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## apricot

ajme, kad se sjetim svega...
a vidi je sad, ljepotica - prefriganka!
 :Heart:

----------


## saška

Sretan joj rođendan!

----------


## anamar

:Heart:

----------


## sir_oliver

sve najbolje vam želimo

----------


## Felix

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bilbo7

Isooo mikiii....ja isto idem disati...već sam bila napeta i iščekivala dobre vijesti, kad ono VELIKIH 5!! (i još se čudim pa kaj je ovo, prvo sam vidjela čestitku za Rahelu, pa onda ovaj topic, pa sam se poveselila da se Ivarica vratila...šta nam učini, ženo!)
 No, zato malom zmaju - SVE NAJBOLJE i lomi svijet i dalje svojom snagom!

----------


## Iva M.

Čestitke i od nas   :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

rahela sretan veliki 5.   :Heart:  

poslid nisam znala da je bilo ovak frkovito na početku   :Love:

----------


## nika612

cestitke!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## nikka

R. sretan rođendan  :Heart:

----------

